# Bionic v Nexus v razr?



## islandfever (Sep 23, 2011)

Im using the bionic....main issue being data drops and battery life.

Pros and cons to switching to one of the newer ones?

Anyone with success getting Verizon to swap a bionic for a nexus? If so...how did you do it?


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved to Bionic general.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## speed-kills (Nov 2, 2011)

The bionic is still the only dual core 4g phone with a removable battery and an sd card slot but if you don't care about those things then why not upgrade

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

The razr is too thin for my style. I like the hefty solid feel in hand. The moto phones have hdmi out - big plus over the nexus.

Battery life is better on the bionic and the data drops are solved for me as of 893 and 901.

Price tag is to be considered. Bionics $100 less.

I like how moto is staying with the sleek rectangular shape. The round-ness of the nexus and every htc phone in existence is simply hideous. Why do people think its smart to put a circle around a square (screen)?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm not having anymore data drops since I updated to 893, if you haven't done that give it a try. If I were going to get a new phone right now it would be a Razr, because the Galaxy Nexus doesn't have an SD slot and that's a deal breaker. The non-removable battery in the Razr is only an issue if you plan to use an extended battery, they have a hard reset built in so no worries about a battery pull. Personally I plan to wait until Motorola releases a 4.3" or larger HD screen, with ICS, and no menu/home/back/search buttons.


----------

